# wow, does ativan ever make everything feel really slow?



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

i took short break from benzo's and tried some today, it was a 2.5mg, usually i would feel something but not this much. i took it and it was like wow im so slow at the moment lol, along with really positive thoughts about the future? weird, its a challenege to actually look around or move.

good thing it just started storming, im all comfy now!


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

damn this feels like a trip, minus actually tripping. everything just seems so clear like music sound so perfect da fukkkkkkkk

but in all seriousness im pretty sedated now :| good to know my tolerance is low again


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

Benzos can do that when you're first taking them.


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

ATIVAN when first taken its like , wow you have just saved my life. Later when on 10mg a day you say wow this is takeing my life. Ativan is a 100 time worse than heroin to detox. :yes


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

wjc75225 said:


> Benzos can do that when you're first taking them.





foxy said:


> ATIVAN when first taken its like , wow you have just saved my life. Later when on 10mg a day you say wow this is takeing my life. Ativan is a 100 time worse than heroin to detox. :yes


this isnt the first time ive taken it, i have an extensive use of benzo's all prescribed of course, i dont really like ativan when it starts to get you 'high' everythings to slow and my view is 'choppy' so weird.

valium is the best in terms of euphoria for me, nothing beats that.
xanax used to be the best until all i got was anti sa and tiredness
clonazepam is the best in terms of anxiety, i dont even need use a dose that i can 'feel' working, the anxiety is just gone and i dont have any sort of 'high' or whatever you wanna call it.

always use this stuff in moderation!


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

super said:


> this isnt the first time ive taken it, i have an extensive use of benzo's all prescribed of course, i dont really like ativan when it starts to get you 'high' everythings to slow and my view is 'choppy' so weird.
> 
> valium is the best in terms of euphoria for me, nothing beats that.
> xanax used to be the best until all i got was anti sa and tiredness
> ...


Just out of curiosity, what kind of anxiety symptoms do you get?


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

foxy said:


> ATIVAN when first taken its like , wow you have just saved my life. Later when on 10mg a day you say wow this is takeing my life. Ativan is a 100 time worse than heroin to detox. :yes


That's because Ativan is highly addictive and not meant to be taken as a daily drug, just in emergencies/attacks. You aren't supposed to take it more 3 days in a row. After 2 weeks straight you'll get addicted.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

I took Ativan for years, but 2MG would always send me over the cliff, and by the end of the day i would wind up doing something stupid.

Its the worst, one of the worst things about it is that you cant learn, you never get things done, it just makes everything allright, everything feels like paper, your just different

I hate it


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

*Dyslexic foxy*



CourtneyB said:


> That's because Ativan is highly addictive and not meant to be taken as a daily drug, just in emergencies/attacks. You aren't supposed to take it more 3 days in a row. After 2 weeks straight you'll get addicted.


You are right i am that man. But nobody told me that 20 years ago when ativan was scripted like M -Ms that it was addictive. Because nobody new , it not scripted much now in great number,s only to us addicts. Hey but im cool with that, saved my life then an still works for me now. No doctor attemps to detox me now, its part of my body like D- A


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

Zeeshan said:


> I took Ativan for years, but 2MG would always send me over the cliff, and by the end of the day i would wind up doing something stupid.
> 
> Its the worst, one of the worst things about it is that you cant learn, you never get things done, it just makes everything allright, everything feels like paper, your just different
> 
> I hate it


 It can an does take you to some strange place, i loved it when younger . I was out my tree an feared nothing, Nobody new i was ill they thought i was the man ,up for anything , fighting shaging drinking it was great. Then it took over an i could not get the amount i needed in england 12 mg an a bottle of vodka an still walking an flying. So the hospital stopped the lot an near on killed me in forced detox, but gave me back 4mg. I new a drug dealer , took 20mg a day ,never touched , heroin coke just ativan . He is long dead now, but his heroin buddies are still alive.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

I only take .5 (1/2 a milligram) when I need it. According to my psychiatrist, I can take up to 2mg (in a day).


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

Zeeshan said:


> I took Ativan for years, but 2MG would always send me over the cliff, and by the end of the day i would wind up doing something stupid.
> 
> Its the worst, one of the worst things about it is that you cant learn, you never get things done, it just makes everything allright, everything feels like paper, your just different
> 
> I hate it


id rather clonazpam but cant get it, ativan is sh!t compared to it but ive got no other choice at the moment.



CourtneyB said:


> That's because Ativan is highly addictive and not meant to be taken as a daily drug, just in emergencies/attacks. You aren't supposed to take it more 3 days in a row. After 2 weeks straight you'll get addicted.


lol what are you even talking about? im not sure if this post is dirceted at me but anyway ive been two different benzo's for more than 2 weeks straight and never got addicted or felt the urge to take another. never.

i only use it when i need anyway.



barry1685 said:


> Just out of curiosity, what kind of anxiety symptoms do you get?


bad symptoms, i cant be ****ed explaining


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

super said:


> id rather clonazpam but cant get it, ativan is sh!t compared to it but ive got no other choice at the moment.
> 
> lol what are you even talking about? im not sure if this post is dirceted at me but anyway ive been two different benzo's for more than 2 weeks straight and never got addicted or felt the urge to take another. never.
> 
> ...


2week straight an your not forced to be addicted, depends on how much you take. if you said 5 mg a day or more an i dont mean valium, i would have to call you a liar im affraid. if you said 2 mg a day for 2 weeks then mabye not , but you would still feel sick if stopped cold. Now tell me your intake a day of benzo,s FOR 2 WEEKS SOLID. An dont make it up for effect, :no


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

foxy said:


> You are right i am that man. But nobody told me that 20 years ago when ativan was scripted like M -Ms that it was addictive. Because nobody new , it not scripted much now in great number,s only to us addicts. Hey but im cool with that, saved my life then an still works for me now. No doctor attemps to detox me now, its part of my body like D- A


Oh god.... you cannot try to ween yourself off of it?



foxy said:


> 2week straight an your not forced to be addicted, depends on how much you take. if you said 5 mg a day or more an i dont mean valium, i would have to call you a liar im affraid. *if you said 2 mg a day for 2 weeks then mabye not , but you would still feel sick if stopped cold.* Now tell me your intake a day of benzo,s FOR 2 WEEKS SOLID. An dont make it up for effect, :no


Exactly.



super said:


> lol what are you even talking about? im not sure if this post is dirceted at me but anyway ive been two different benzo's for more than 2 weeks straight and never got addicted or felt the urge to take another. never.
> 
> i only use it when i need anyway.
> 
> bad symptoms, i cant be ****ed explaining


You should look back at my post. I clearly was quoting "foxy" and only him haha. Are you on something right now?:sus Since you have taken many sedatives you are probably more tolerant and resistant than average.


----------



## belfort (May 3, 2009)

2 weeks straight on benzos is likely to build up some dependance to the drug but its impossible to say whether someone will get addicted in that time..addicted implies mental cravings, a need for the drug..

for those that have years of daily benzo use under their belt, does it still remove your anxiety to this day or do you take just to not get withdrawals??


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

*dyslexic manic*



belfort said:


> 2 weeks straight on benzos is likely to build up some dependance to the drug but its impossible to say whether someone will get addicted in that time..addicted implies mental cravings, a need for the drug..
> 
> for those that have years of daily benzo use under their belt, does it still remove your anxiety to this day or do you take just to not get withdrawals??


BOTH it works but not to the effect it did , an yes it may just be leveling me . I cannot detox lorazapam ie ativan , i have allready been forced that one before. But it was 12 mg an not tapered either , How i didnt die im still wondering . In seisure i was given valium in 40mg doses twice a day. My weight went from 12 stone to 7 and i was simply going mad , no 2 ways about it. So i was given back 4 mg of lorazapam a day an her i am. I bet there isnt anyone on this forum that has detoxed 8mg of ativan an can still write the name never mind a thread . I am a walking testerment to you can do anything in life , all be pick up a bit of damage on the way.


----------



## bben (Oct 24, 2009)

that is a typical response to a higher dose of benzodiazepines. Unfortunately when you stop you get the opposite effect.


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

CourtneyB said:


> You should look back at my post. I clearly was quoting "foxy" and only him haha. Are you on something right now?:sus Since you have taken many sedatives you are probably more tolerant and resistant than average.


i wasnt on anything, just wasnt paying attention and i assumed it was at me cause its my thread but alright!



bben said:


> that is a typical response to a higher dose of benzodiazepines. Unfortunately when you stop you get the opposite effect.


good thing i dont get a come down, not sure how that even works.
what effects do you get when it wears off?


----------



## bben (Oct 24, 2009)

super said:


> i wasnt on anything, just wasnt paying attention and i assumed it was at me cause its my thread but alright!
> 
> good thing i dont get a come down, not sure how that even works.
> what effects do you get when it wears off?


nothing at first, but the more you take it the more you feel "off" when you comedown. Then you start to realize you only feel good on it, then you get off it and by then you wont feel normal for a good while.


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

ya. ativan was weak for me meh. barely felt anything.......Now xanax that's the good stuff.


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

Bacon said:


> ya. ativan was weak for me meh. barely felt anything.......Now xanax that's the good stuff.


i took another dose which was smaller to see how i feel, its pretty bad it feels like theres some sort of blanket over me and im all chill and tired, i dont like it haha.

for xanax, what dose do you reccomend for me? my tolerance is fairly high but not really really really high.
that would be great, thanks



bben said:


> nothing at first, but the more you take it the more you feel "off" when you comedown. Then you start to realize you only feel good on it, then you get off it and by then you wont feel normal for a good while.


oh right i get what you mean, for me on all benzo's i dont get that down feeling after, and funny thing is that on valium after 4-6 hours later when it wears off i get the best anti anxiety effects, im wide alert and confident as ****, its weird.


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

Bacon said:


> ya. ativan was weak for me meh. barely felt anything.......Now xanax that's the good stuff.


Should be its twice the strenth of ativan. BIG GUNS, THERE BUDDY AND BIG EVEN BIGGER PROBLEMS TO.


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

Xanax. Niravam especially has a rush of sedation comparable to the rush of well its good. Niravam even .5 MG has me nodding and its better than vicodin the high and effects. Niravam (Sublingual xanax) kicks in within about 10-15 seconds and im nodding with coordination problems slurred speech. Happy,giggly and the world is just epic lol. and i get giggly on xanax to xD

http://anxiety.emedtv.com/niravam/niravam-side-effects.html

Niravam side effects <33333333333333333

Ativan side effects:

http://anxiety.emedtv.com/ativan/ativan-side-effects.html

rather boring and meh compare to fun niravam side effects hehe.


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

Bacon said:


> Xanax. Niravam especially has a rush of sedation comparable to the rush of well its good. Niravam even .5 MG has me nodding and its better than vicodin the high and effects. Niravam (Sublingual xanax) kicks in within about 10-15 seconds and im nodding with coordination problems slurred speech. Happy,giggly and the world is just epic lol. and i get giggly on xanax to xD
> 
> http://anxiety.emedtv.com/niravam/niravam-side-effects.html
> 
> ...


 WTF do you get all these BENZO,S dead man walking.


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

Bacon said:


> Xanax. Niravam especially has a rush of sedation comparable to the rush of well its good. Niravam even .5 MG has me nodding and its better than vicodin the high and effects. Niravam (Sublingual xanax) kicks in within about 10-15 seconds and im nodding with coordination problems slurred speech. Happy,giggly and the world is just epic lol. and i get giggly on xanax to xD
> 
> http://anxiety.emedtv.com/niravam/niravam-side-effects.html
> 
> ...


jealous as fuark/10
i have .5's but not sublingual, how fast do they work?

im gonna try .5 later today, btw dont be shy but have you ever tried anally using it, ive heard its way, way more effective (normal pills)


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

super said:


> jealous as fuark/10
> i have .5's but not sublingual, how fast do they work?
> 
> im gonna try .5 later today, btw dont be shy but have you ever tried anally using it, ive heard its way, way more effective (normal pills)


Normal xanax kicks in in about 10-15 minutes. nah iv never plugged xanax lol.


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

Why are you two guy,s on this forum, your pill heads looking for high,s not releaf:yes


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

Well i have panic disorder and xanax provides great relief. It also has a buzz to it which is nice for depression. Puts a smile on your face lol.


----------

